# To Everyone Who Posts on This Forum



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

A very happy and less anxious 2008.In particular Cherrie for all her wonderful help and support and to my 2 fellow lawyers Lillett and Scorchedpath and to everyone else here too.Sue xxxx


----------



## artsygirl (Sep 24, 2007)

I second that!!!Because of all of you and your advice and caring to all that post, I don't feel "alone" anymore with this condition. I've had a good year because I finally listened to many of your suggestions. Thank you so much.Happy New Year!Donna


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

You nice lady Donna - and the same to you - and its 2008 here in blighty.Anyroad up - I maintain - all the most interesting folk have emotional "wrinkles" - don't you agree.Please stay in touch won't you.Sue xxx


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy New Year to you SueV....... i know youve helped me alot (Poo Pea)


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

Sue, I have been a naughty boy and not keeping up with this wonderful board over the last few weeks. I hope that the new year has been everything you expected so far. I am going to try to spend more time here as I find it very therapeutic. Where does everyone usually hang out here? There are so many topics that it is hard to keep up. Take care everyone.


----------

